# Grounds NEW Super Thang



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Just curious if anybody has had a chance to blow this call yet???? I love the TC and RT, so I would imagine this call would be a good fit for me?

Adam


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I want one. Cant justify $175 for one though when I already have a RT and SM.


----------



## JGT (Nov 20, 2008)

I just got mine this week and I really like it. I have a couple real thangs and it compliments them very well. It is the same barrel as the rt but a little longer insert. It operates the same as a rt as far as air pressure just a deeper tone but can also get up high. I would recommend it if you like the rt.


----------



## slicendice (Sep 16, 2008)

i have blown one and it is one sweet call i would really like one to compliment my real thang but im gonna have to get rid of some calls i have first.

JGT, not tryin to pick you out or anything but the barrel on the super thang is not the same as the real thangs, it appears so and i also thought it was but they did change the dimesnions slightly


----------



## JGT (Nov 20, 2008)

dimensions must be different on the inside then 'cause they are the same sitting side by side and my rt insert fits right in the supers barrel. Either way I absolutely love this call. I had a money maker before this and in my opion this blows that out of the water. Just my opinion though.


----------



## slicendice (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah that is just what i was told, and i have never owned a mm but have blown quite a few and i completely agree the the super thang is better


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

With these being on the market for quite some time now, I thought I'd dig up this thread again.....
Anbody have anthing good or bad to say about this call?
Do any stores in ND have them in their call case?
Thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just buy it.


----------



## I'm with Diver (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll be buying one as soon as my budget allows.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Good, now I know where I can blow on one.


----------

